# YT First Play Enduro/All Mountain Umbau



## LockeTirol (30. Juli 2014)

So, habe heute ein YT First Play heim gebracht. Noch ist es ein bisschen groß, zum 8. Geburtstag wird es aber wohl passen. Jatzt hab ich noch 1,5 Jahre für einen kompletten Umbau Zeit.

Zielgewicht ist < 11kg. Aktuell 14,3. Stay tuned


----------



## 6ix-pack (31. Juli 2014)

Gute Ausgangsbasis! 

Das Väter immer so tuning-besessen sind! 
Vielleicht ist in 1,5 Jahren die Gewichte für Kidsbikes doch etwas niedriger... 

Aber ich kenne das!

Gruß
6ix-pack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (31. Juli 2014)

Hier mal die Originalgewichte. Die anvisierten 11kg muss ich allerdings jetzt schon aufgeben da der Rahmen viel schwerer als gedacht ist...


----------



## LockeTirol (31. Juli 2014)

Bei vertretbarem finaziellen Aufwad wird es wohl eher 11,5 - 11,7kg. Aber Gewicht ist ja auch nicht alles


----------



## LockeTirol (31. Juli 2014)

Und so in der Art sieht mein Plan aus:


----------



## LockeTirol (30. August 2014)

So, die ersten Tuningteile sind verbaut:

X9 Schaltwerk Type 2 mit Medium Käfig - 250g
XX Kassette 11-36 - 210g


----------



## LockeTirol (30. August 2014)

Giant Carbon Flat Lenker 620mmx31,8 - 125g


----------



## LockeTirol (30. August 2014)

Und Rocket Ron Evo 24x2,1  - je 410g


----------



## trifi70 (30. August 2014)

Kokua Jumper für Große, die 11,5 hast Du jetzt schon gerissen, wa? 

Optik finde ich ganz nett.


----------



## LockeTirol (30. August 2014)

Wenn ich es jetzt komplettiere - eine 165er X0 Carbon kurbel mit XX1 Kettenblatt ist auf dem Weg - dann komme ich wohl auf recht genau 12kg. Der Laufradsatz wird dann am meisten ausmachen. Der ist allerdings auch sehr teuer


----------



## KIV (30. August 2014)

Super, die Bestandsaufnahme macht die Tuningarbeit auf jeden Fall planbarer und man kann Kosten/Nutzen, bzw. € je Gramm im Voraus gut abwägen.
Kurbel, Reifen, Lenker ist ja schnell und vergleichsweise günstig erledigt, und auf den LRS bin ich echt gespannt.
Ob man dann am Ende noch 40g beim Steuersatz für 50€ 'einspart', muss man sich echt mal überlegen.
Ich find die Kiste jetzt schon geil und 12kg voll ok.
Meinem Junior darf ich das Bild nicht zeigen. Sonst muss ich am Ende sein 8kg Kania mit Schutzblechen zum Alltagsrad umrüsten und ihm auch so eine Geländerakete bauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (30. August 2014)

Danke für das positive Feedback. Um jeden Preis spare ich auch nicht. Ich habe mir als Obergrenze 1200 EUR gesetzt. So viel hätte das bike damals neu gekostet. 600 habe ich für das gebrauchte komplettbike bezahlt. Ist also noch etwas Budget vorhanden


----------



## Roelof (3. September 2014)

Hey! Gerade erst den Thread entdeckt - Kuhles Gerät wird das. 
Kurze Frage: der hintere Schnellspanner - bist du dir da mit dem Gewicht sicher??
Welche Naben hast du dir bestellt?? Darf ich fragen, was die Felgen kosten??
Bei Kurbel, Pedalen und Bremse sehe ich noch etwas Potential, sonst ganz guter Aufbau, für die härtere Gangart...


----------



## LockeTirol (3. September 2014)

Das Gewicht vom Schnellspanner sollte schon passen. Anstatt der Suntour Kurbel verbaue ich jetzt eine X0 Carbon 165mm mit XX1 Kettenblatt. Mal schauen, wenn die noch viel zu lang ist, dann vielleicht noch eine andere für den Übergang. Den LRS gibts bei Pancho im Konfigurator. Kostet glaub ich 380 EUR oder so. Den habe ich aber noch nicht, da fehlt mir zur Zeit die Kohle. Mir gehts im Endeffekt auch nicht nur ums Gewicht. Die SLX Bremse ist halt günstig und macht null Ärger. Wenn ich's drauf anlegen würde bau ich das Teil auch mit unter 11kg auf. as würde dann aber ca. 1600 kosten und das ist mir zu viel.


----------



## LockeTirol (3. September 2014)

So, neuee Teile verbaut:

X0 Kurbel aus dem Bikemarkt in 165mm und für 73mm Innenlager. Dazu von mir ein gebrauchtes XX1 Kettenblatt mit 30 Zähnen sowie eine gebrauchte XX Kette.

Kurbel und Kettenblatt 560g
Innenlager 100g
Kette 230g


----------



## LockeTirol (3. September 2014)

Bissl groß ist es halt noch


----------



## napstarr (3. September 2014)

Sorry, aber wozu baut man einen Kinder-Freerider zu einer XC-Feile um?

Das Firstplay hat nicht zum Spass dicke Reifen und eine Kettenführung,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (3. September 2014)

Ja, der Stil und Einsatzzweck des Fahrrads ist durch die extrem schmalen 2,1er Reifen und die "Tuning-Diät" total verloren gegangen...


----------



## napstarr (3. September 2014)

Mein Sohn hat auch ein Firstplay, das ich für den Toureneinsatz etwas angepasst habe:
Umwerfer mit 22er Blatt und 36er-Kassette.

Um schnell voran zu kommen hat er aber auch noch ein Merida Dakar Team mit Magura HS33 und RST First Air Gabel (11 kg).

Das YT ist meiner Meinung nach zu schade um die Möglichkeiten nicht auszuschöpfen.


----------



## Diman (3. September 2014)

Das ist doch eine DH-Kurbel oder? Die dicken Reifen und eine Kettenführung sind schnell angebaut, also ich sehe hier noch keine XC-Feile.


----------



## KIV (3. September 2014)

Nach meiner tiefen Überzeugung braucht ein 30kg-Kind auf nen 24"er niemals mehr als 2,1.
Einfacher Dreisatz reicht um festzustellen, was das in Relation zu nen Erwachsenen für ein mega-fetter Reifen ist...


----------



## LockeTirol (3. September 2014)

Das soll natürlich auch keine XC Feile sein sondern sozusagen ein Kinderenduro. Gleichermaßen geeignet für Touren und Bikepark. So wie mein eigenes Bike (Speci 29er Enduro) halt auch. Ich habe auch noch dicke Reifen rumliegen, nur ob die ein kleines Kind wirklich benötigt? Ich meine bei dem Gewicht? Eine Kettenführung brauchts wegen dem XX1 Kettenblatt nicht. Aufgrund der Winkel ist das Bike als Allrounder wirklich gut geeignet denke ich. Die sonstigen Tuningmaßnahmen sollten eigentlich den Einsatzbereich nicht beschränken. Oder denkt ihr dass man mit 30kg einen Carbonlenker abbricht??

Im Endeffekt muss ich sagen, dass das Bike natürlich auch nur ein Kompromiss ist. Ich würde einen wesentlich leichteren Rahmen bevorzugen. Der Rahmen ist von der Stabilität und Machart her als Slopstylerahmen für Erwachsene ausgelegt. Also vollkommen überdimensioniert. Mein eigener Rahmen wiegt 1 Kilo weniger und den habe ich bisher auch im Bikepark nicht kaputt bekommen bei fetten 80kg. Gute 2,25  oder 2,3er Reifen wären in 24" auch toll. Leider gibts die halt nicht. 

Ein Bike nur für den Bikepark - so wie das Bike im Ursprung war - braucht mein Sohn nicht. Das YT bietet allerdings die beste Basis für einen Allrounder wie ich finde. 

Die Kurbeln fand ich halt super wegen der halbwegs kurzen Länge und dem Gewicht. Ob da nun DH oder sonstwas draufsteht ist glaub ich egal.


----------



## LockeTirol (3. September 2014)

Das mit der Überdimensionierung gilt im Übrigen genauso für die originalen Laufräder. Alex Supra BH? 2,2kg??!! Für 30kg Körpergewicht...

Selbst wenn ich auf die ZTR Crest umrüste ist das in der Gewichtsklasse immer noch bomb proof. Da die Felgen dann auch tubeless ready sind, werde ich vielleicht noch die Fat Alberts mit Mich ausprobieren. 

Aktuell habe ich halt noch einen Satz Big Betties daheim aber die sind mir mit Schlauch im Moment noch zu schwer.


----------



## LockeTirol (6. Oktober 2014)

So, mal wieder ein kleines Update:

Neuen Vorbau verbaut. Mit 145g nicht wirklich leicht aber dafür billig und mit 32mm vor allem kurz.




Neue Pedale von Wellgo in mittlerer Größe und 270g




Steckachse zum Schrauben sowie 160er Scheibe vorn. Spart zusammen ca. 100g da auch der Adapter wegfällt




Außerdem habe ich das Sitzrohr um 30mm gekürzt. Gewicht so wie auf dem Foto ist nun 12,05kg. Jetzt noch der neue Laufradsatz und dann erreiche ich die 11,5. Max seine Cousine ist 1,30 und ist das Bike schon probegefahren. Hat gepasst


----------



## LockeTirol (21. Februar 2015)

Nun ist auch das YT mal vorerst fertig. Neu ist ein leichter Laufradsatz, leichte Schläuche und die Fat Alberth. Wenn das Bike dann vielleicht im Herbst passt, habe ich für den Anfang auch noch eine schicke Kurbel mit 150mm.


----------



## wintermute (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

Respekt!
Das Ding ist ja eine Höllenmaschine! ;-)
Das Ding wiegt nur 1 Kilo mehr als das Kona Stinky JR von meinem Grossen, hat aber 50% mehr Federweg! 
(Und es sind ja noch Tuningmassnahmen in Planung)
Bin schon fast ein wenig neidisch. 


Thomas

P.S. Solche Teilelisten sind schon sehr aufschlussreich. Das sieht man sehr schön,wo die Unterschiede sind.


----------



## Floh (25. Februar 2015)

Sag mal, mit Tubeless und Milch könntest doch noch 200 Gramm sparen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (25. Februar 2015)

Das stimmt. Das mach ich später wenn der Crest Laufradsatz an das Bike kommt. Der ist im Moment am Hartail verbaut. Wenn Max auf das YT passt, dann kommen alle "guten" Teile dran. Dann wird es auch 11fach und bekommt eine Dropper Stütze.


----------



## LockeTirol (27. Juni 2015)

So, eine Dropper Stütze ist montiert. Leider ist der Bua dafür noch etwas zu leicht


----------



## KIV (27. Juni 2015)

Btw: Gibt es Dropper-Stützen, die bei ca. 35 kg schon funktionieren..?


----------



## marco1977 (27. Juni 2015)

Die Forca vielleicht. 
Zumindest könnte man (vorausgesetzt man hat eine gewisse technische Begabung) bei dieser, mit der Federhärte ein wenig Spielen.


----------



## LockeTirol (27. Juni 2015)

Hatte mal mit KS gesprochen. Laut denen sollte es gehen. Von Hand ist die stütze auch sehr leichtgängig. Nur in der Praxis funktioniert es nicht so...


----------



## trifi70 (27. Juni 2015)

Wann man da jetz (optisch natürlich voll daneben) ne Feder dranhängte an Rahmen und Sattelgestell aufgehängt, die quasi "Zug" drauf bringt und somit das Körpergewiht unterstützt?!


----------



## LockeTirol (27. Juni 2015)

Wie Du schon selber sagst, optisch total daneben, daher keine Option. Rein technisch könnte das aber funktionieren. Ich werde mal schauen ob ich sonst noch was machen kann. Vielleicht kann intern der Druck geändert werden.


----------



## LockeTirol (18. September 2015)

Mittlerweil waren wir ein paar mal mit dem Teil unterwegs. Ist zwar noch etwas groß, aber nächste Saison passts dann genau.

Heute in Zell am Ziller


----------



## luftschaukel (18. April 2017)

Das Radl noch im Einsatz? 
Ist der Bub zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (18. April 2017)

Ja sehr zufrieden. Wir werden es in den nächsten Wochen verkaufen da ein Nachfolger gerade aufgebaut wird.


----------



## luftschaukel (18. April 2017)

Wie groß ist dein Bub jetzt? 
Meiner ist 1,45m und bin am überlegen ihn ein Play zu kaufen.


----------



## LockeTirol (18. April 2017)

Meiner ist 1,35. Es passt natürlich noch, das ist auch nicht der Grund für den Austausch. 

Bei 1,45 würde ich aber was anderes nehmen. Das ist beim First Play sicher die Obergrenze. Oder soll es das 26" play werden?


----------



## luftschaukel (18. April 2017)

Wenn dann 26"


----------



## LockeTirol (24. April 2017)

So, das YT hat demnächst einen neuen Besitzer. Hier mal der letzte Stand von uns:


----------



## 6ix-pack (12. August 2017)

bin gerade auch auf der Suche und spiele mit dem Gedanken, ein 26" Enduro-ähnliches bike in Größe S mit leichteren Teilen aufzubauen. Hast du schon einen Aufbauthread für den Nachfolger?

Viele Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (12. August 2017)

Der Max hat jetzt ein VPACE Moritz. Schau mal in den VPACE Max Thread.


----------



## Itekei (18. August 2017)

Wart ihr damit diese Woche zufällig in Beerfelden?


----------



## LockeTirol (18. August 2017)

Nee. Das war sicher jemand anderes.


----------

